

Stylish HackerNews - orenbarzilai
http://hnews.betterinternet.me

======
rodriguezcommaj
I dislike this for one main reason: Scrolling. HN as it stands now is nice and
compact, easy to scan through stories without the need to scroll a page. This
breaks that, which creates an obstacle that isn't necessary.

Also, when you select another page, like "new", then the active color of the
navigation makes that link invisible.

Overall it just feels like adding white space for the sake of adding white
space to try to achieve something that feels modern, but in reality inhibits
useability.

~~~
odedgolan
I think your'e right about the scrolling, although HN definitely deserves a
new slicker UI. This link is more about creating a new UI/UX for an existing
site and serving it under new URL. It was created using betterinternet.co (as
you can see on the bottom right corner when you use this new style HN). Do you
think you can create a better design? one that eventually people will use
instead of the original?

------
prunebeads
I prefer the compact view of HN. Style is really just a matter of taste
though.

